# Screen Click 4 Week Free Trial



## Smashbox (24 Apr 2009)

With the Irish Times, you get 4 weeks instead of the usual 2 weeks free

CREDIT CARD IS REQUIRED, you then need to CANCEL if you want to before the 4 weeks is up.

http://www.screenclick.com/Default.aspx

PROMO CODE : STARTREK


----------



## maura (27 Apr 2009)

Can't see 4 weeks anywhere, can you post a link.  Thanks


----------



## Smashbox (27 Apr 2009)

I link to what? I posted a link to the site already.

You need to enter the Promotional Code when you sign up to your username and password.


----------



## maura (28 Apr 2009)

I clicked on your link, but it only shows 2 weeks free, if I enter the promotional code will it then change to 4 weeks? many thanks M.


----------



## Smashbox (28 Apr 2009)

Yes. Its a special offer, you need to use the code for the four weeks..


----------



## lightswitch (1 May 2009)

Could somebody post the code please?


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> PROMO CODE : STARTREK


----------



## Caveat (1 May 2009)

What paper is it in?


----------



## Smashbox (1 May 2009)

lightswitch said:


> Could somebody post the code please?


 

 bah..


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 May 2009)

Worth mentioning a potential "gotcha" here.

You will have agreed to have them debit your CC 28 days after signup, unless you have formally cancelled in writing. You cannot cancel until you have returned all the discs issued to you, and remember that these are posted out automatically as you return DVDs. So a couple of days before the trial expires, you need to empty your rental queue before returning the last disc, allow a day or two for it to reach them, and then cancel in writing and ask them to acknowledge that they have indeed received your last return.

Since we're all being so smort around here...


----------

